
Binding.scala, a reactive web framework, released 8.0.0 - yangbo
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/scala-js/rTcqPeWyCEc/1bjOI2-FAAAJ
======
brudgers
Repository:
[https://github.com/ThoughtWorksInc/Binding.scala](https://github.com/ThoughtWorksInc/Binding.scala)

